# sich zu schaffen machen



## gvergara

Hallo Leute:

Wie geht es euch? Bei Charlotte Link, einer deutschen Schriftstellerin, hab ich mehrmals diesen Ausdruck gefunden, ohne bisher seine Bedeutung begreifen zu können, beispielsweise im folgenden Satz 

_Auch jetzt erwiederte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom...._

Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was das bedeutet? Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe, tschüss

Gonzalo


----------



## Henryk

gvergara said:


> Hallo Leute:
> 
> Wie geht es euch? Bei Charlotte Link, einer deutschen Schriftstellerin, hab ich mehrmals diesen Ausdruck gefunden, ohne bisher seine Bedeutung begreifen zu können, beispielsweise im folgenden Satz
> 
> _Auch jetzt erwiederte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom...._
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was das bedeutet? Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe, tschüss
> 
> Gonzalo


Hallo,

sich "zu schaffen machen" heißt "etwas Verdächtiges tun".


----------



## gvergara

Henryk said:


> Hallo,
> 
> sich "zu schaffen machen" heißt "etwas Verdächtiges tun".


 

Danke, aber, ist es wirklich verdächtig, das Zimmer von einem Freund in seiner Anwesenheit zu räumen? Hat dieser Ausdruck keine andere Bedeutung? Tschüss

Gonzalo


----------



## beclija

Wirklich? Bei mir heißt es, zumindest in diesem Kontext, eher so etwas wie "herumwerken, beschäftigt wirken wollen" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## jester.

Die erste Entsprechung, die mir spontan eingefallen ist, ist "manipulieren", auch wenn dieses Wort wohl in den meisten Zusammenhängen doch etwas seltsam klingen würde.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Hallo,
> 
> sich "zu schaffen machen" heißt "etwas Verdächtiges tun".


 
Bin ich auch nicht mit einverstanden.

_sich zu schaffen machen_ kenne ich nur als sich beschäftigen mit.

Es ist auch üblich, das ohne Kontext zusagen.

Ich mache mich im Haus zu schaffen: ich räumte auf, ich putzte......

(ocuparse con algo sin definir exactamente con qué)


----------



## FloVi

Manipulieren, sabotieren, im schwächsten Fall kann es auch heißen, dass jemand seine Finger an etwas hatte, das ihn nichts angeht.

"Er hat sich an den Bremsleitungen zu schaffen gemacht."
"Was machst du dich an meinen Sachen zu schaffen?"


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Manipulieren, sabotieren, im schwächsten Fall kann es auch heißen, dass jemand seine Finger an etwas hatte, das ihn nichts angeht.
> 
> "Er hat sich an den Bremsleitungen zu schaffen gemacht."
> "Was machst du dich an meinen Sachen zu schaffen?"


 
Das ist auch wieder wahr. 

Aber in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## gaer

There is no context, and there is not even a complete sentence.

Why?

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:


> There is no context, and there is not even a complete sentence.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Gaer


 
The sentence even though not complete is perfectly clear, gaer. 

_sich zu schaffen machen_ in this context is to move around "occupying" yourself with some tasks (normally household)


----------



## Whodunit

Ich stimme FloVi voll und ganz zu. Ich würde es auch mit "sabotieren" oder "seine Finger in andere Angelegeheiten stecken" gleichsetzen. Und ich kenne ich es nur so.

In der Bedeutung "sich mit etwas beschäftigen" kenne ich es nicht. Ich sage auch nicht "Ich mache mich an meinen Hausaufgaben zu schaffen", wenn ich ausdrücken möchte, dass ich mich mit ihnen beschäftige. DAS würde nämlich bedeuten, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben manipuliere, zerstöre oder etwas anderes Schlimmes damit anstelle.


----------



## Kajjo

_Auch jetzt erwiederte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom...."

Auch jetzt erwiderte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern beschäftigte sich im Zimmer, räumte Helenes Wäsche auf...

_In diesem Kontext bedeutet "sich im Zimmer zu schaffen machen" ganz neutral, daß sie sich im Zimmer mit irgendwelchen Tätigkeiten beschäftigte statt zu antworten. Hier impliziert rein gar nichts eine manipulative oder gar sabotierende Bedeutung. Dies ist altes Deutsch!

Diese Verwendung von "zu schaffen machen" ist heutzutage nicht mehr im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch vorhanden. Im Schwäbischen sagt man wohl zu _arbeiten _noch _schaffen_.

@Flovi, Whodunit: Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch würde man "sich zu schaffen machen" nur noch so verwenden wie in Flovis Beispielen ("sich an den Bremsleitungen zu schaffen machen").

Kajjo


----------



## sneeka2

Kajjo said:


> Im Schwäbischen sagt man wohl zu _arbeiten _noch _schaffen_.



Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue.


----------



## Kajjo

sneeka2 said:


> Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue.



_... Hund abschaffe, selber belle.
_
Kajjo


----------



## gvergara

Übrigens, vielen Dank für alle deine Antworten und Erklärungen. Tschüss

Gonzalo


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> The sentence even though not complete is perfectly clear, gaer.
> 
> _sich zu schaffen machen_ in this context is to move around "occupying" yourself with some tasks (normally household)


If you read all the comments before your post, you will see that not all "natives" have agreed upon the meaning.

I'm not disagreeing with you or anyone else. How could I? But my point was and my point remains that if we saw the sentence before and after the partial sentence given here, there would probably instant agreement.

Three sentences would be no problem (the limit is four), and I think that more context always helps. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> _Auch jetzt erwiederte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom...."_
> 
> _Auch jetzt erwiderte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", sondern beschäftigte sich im Zimmer, räumte Helenes Wäsche auf..._
> 
> In diesem Kontext bedeutet "sich im Zimmer zu schaffen machen" ganz neutral, daß sie sich im Zimmer mit irgendwelchen Tätigkeiten beschäftigte statt zu antworten. Hier impliziert rein gar nichts eine manipulative oder gar sabotierende Bedeutung. Dies ist altes Deutsch!
> 
> Diese Verwendung von "zu schaffen machen" ist heutzutage nicht mehr im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch vorhanden. Im Schwäbischen sagt man wohl zu _arbeiten _noch _schaffen_.
> 
> @Flovi, Whodunit: Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch würde man "sich zu schaffen machen" nur noch so verwenden wie in Flovis Beispielen ("sich an den Bremsleitungen zu schaffen machen").
> 
> Kajjo


I don't know anything about the author or what kind of books she writes. Is she using an older style to set a period feeling? Again, I have to believe you purely on faith, and I don't have any problem doing it either. 

Your explanation seems completely logical.

But can you understand how confusing this is to those of us who are NOT native speakers? I think the same thing would happen to those of you whose first language is German if I brought up only one sentence for discussion, and one that is not even a complete sentence.

So many small things are corrected, things that are really minor to me. I Think context is not unreasonable to ask for.

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> @Flovi, Whodunit: Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch würde man "sich zu schaffen machen" nur noch so verwenden wie in Flovis Beispielen ("sich an den Bremsleitungen zu schaffen machen").
> 
> Kajjo


I beg to disagree! In meinem Deutsch kann man "sich zu schaffen machen" ohne böse Absichten, z.B. wie oben angedeutet um beschäftigt zu wirken, einer unangenehmen Frage auszuweichen.


----------



## AGATHA2

"Sich zu schaffen machen" bedeutet: sich physisch mit etwas beschäftigen. Meistens mit der Bedeutungsnunance, dass diese Beschäftigung eigentlich nicht nötig ist, sondern nur zur Ablenkung, aus Nervosität oder Ähnlichem geschieht


----------



## beclija

Ich muss sagen, ich bin beruhigt. Ich machte mir schon Sorgen, mein Sprachgebrauch sei hoffnungslos veraltet nach so Aussagen wie _...etwas Verdächtiges... tun _und _...Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch würde man "sich zu schaffen machen" nur noch so verwenden..._, aber ist wohl wieder einmal was Regionales.


----------



## AGATHA2

Schaut so aus. Na ja, in der Umgangssprache würde ich den Ausdruck vielleicht auch nicht rasend oft verwenden, aber geschrieben doch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## passerby

Ich war länger im süddeutschen Raum und meine häufig den Ausdruck "ich habe heute geschafft" gleichbedeutend für "ich habe heute gearbeitet" gehört.

Oder "ich habe mich heute daran zu schaffen gemacht."  im Sinne von "Ich habe heute viel Zeit mit einer Aufgabe verbracht" benutzt - und nicht an irgendwelcher kriminellen Tätigkeit!  Habe ich mir da was Falsches angeeignet?

Und wie ist es mit dem Ausdruck "Das hat mich geschafft!" ?


----------



## AGATHA2

"etwas schaffen" ist ein völlig anderer Ausdruck und bedeutet "etwas erreichen" 
"Ich habe es geschafft, ich habe die Prüfung bestanden"
"Endlich habe ich es geschafft meine Garage aufzuräumen" (leider in meinem Fall nur theoretisch  )
"Ich bin geschafft" = ich bin extrem müde. völlig erledigt, am Ende, streichfähig etc


----------



## passerby

AGATHA2 said:


> "etwas schaffen" ist ein völlig anderer Ausdruck und bedeutet "etwas erreichen"
> "Ich habe es geschafft, ich habe die Prüfung bestanden"
> "Endlich habe ich es geschafft meine Garage aufzuräumen" (leider in meinem Fall nur theoretisch  )
> "Ich bin geschafft" = ich bin extrem müde. völlig erledigt, am Ende, streichfähig etc



Daß "etwas schaffen" ein völlig anderer Ausdruck als "sich zu schaffen machen" ist, ist mir klar.  Aber "ich habe heute geschafft" ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit "ich habe es geschafft."  Oder "er schafft bei FirmaXY".  Ist für Sie der Verb "schaffen" nie im Sinne von "arbeiten" einzusetzen, wie Kajjo es auch - zumindest im Schwabenland - für mögich hält?

Mit meiner Frage zu "ich bin geschafft" fragte ich nicht nach dem Sinn, was mir in diesem Fall bekannt ist, sondern nach der Etymologie.  Entschuldige, daß ich mich hier unklar ausgedrückt habe.

Was bedeutet für die verschieden native speakers meiner Satz "ich habe mich heute daran zu schaffen gemacht."?  Oder ist er einfach falsch?  Es ist mir im Laufe dieser Auseinandersetzung aufgefallen, daß ich mir in meinem Kopf vielleicht fälschlicherweise zweierlei verbunden habe:  den Sinn von "das hat mich geschafft" mit dem schaffen=arbeiten, da _für mich_ mein obiger Satz unter Umständen ein Hauch von Arbeit an einer schwierigen Aufgabe hat.  Was man sich nicht Alles aneignet mangels Korrektur!


----------



## Henryk

> "ich habe mich heute daran zu schaffen gemacht."


"Ich habe heute daran hart gearbeitet."

Aber hier sind ja mittlerweile Beispiele gekommen, die ich noch nie gehört habe.


----------



## AGATHA2

Daß "etwas schaffen" ein völlig anderer Ausdruck als "sich zu schaffen machen" ist, ist mir klar. Aber "ich habe heute geschafft" ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit "ich habe es geschafft." Oder "er schafft bei FirmaXY". Ist für Sie der Verb "schaffen" nie im Sinne von "arbeiten" einzusetzen, wie Kajjo es auch - zumindest im Schwabenland - für mögich hält?

Mit meiner Frage zu "ich bin geschafft" fragte ich nicht nach dem Sinn, was mir in diesem Fall bekannt ist, sondern nach der Etymologie. Entschuldige, daß ich mich hier unklar ausgedrückt habe.Was bedeutet meiner Satz "ich habe mich heute daran zu schaffen gemacht." Oder ist er einfach falsch?

Hallo  ,  
"schaffen" als Synonym für "arbeiten" kenne ich nur als regionalen Ausdruck der Schwaben und ich glaube, dass dieses Verb auch in der Schweiz in diesem Sinn verwendet wird. Aber Sie wissen ja, es gibt so viele regionale Unterschiede .....  

Was die Etymologie betrifft, bin ich leider überfragt, weil keine Germanistin. Sorry !

Tja.... "sich an etwas zu schaffen machen" hat eine negative Konnotation, wie ja schon erwähnt wurde. Nur war diese negative Konnotation im ursprünglichen Zusammenhang nicht gegeben.

Ich seh schon das Thema verkompliziert sich !!!!!!


----------



## AGATHA2

Interessant lieber Henryk !  In meiner Gegend würde man das nie sagen. Aber Deutsch ist ja ein weites Feld ...


----------



## passerby

Henryk said:


> "Ich habe heute daran hart gearbeitet."
> 
> Aber hier sind ja mittlerweile Beispiele gekommen, die ich noch nie gehört habe.



Ich bin dann etwas erleichtert.  Danke, Henryk.


----------



## Henryk

> Interessant lieber Henryk ! In meiner Gegend würde man das nie sagen. Aber Deutsch ist ja ein weites Feld ...


Nach dem Lesen dieses Fadens würde ich glatt zustimmen.

Allerdings kann es auch auf jeden Fall, wie FloVi sagte, "manipulieren" etc. heißen. 

"Ich mache mich mal an die kaputte Uhr zu schaffen." 
"Ich repariere mal die kaputte Uhr."

Vielleicht stoßen bei mir auch nur regionale Unterschiede aufeinander, da ich zur einen Hälfte Thüringer und zur anderen Hälfte Berliner bin.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> "Ich habe heute daran hart gearbeitet."
> 
> Aber hier sind ja mittlerweile Beispiele gekommen, die ich noch nie gehört habe.



Wirklich? Also, wenn ich mich an alle möglichen Verwendungszwecke von "sich an etwas zu schaffen machen" erinnern sollte, schwingt immer etwas Negatives mit:

"Ich habe mich gestern mal in eurer Garage zu schaffen gemacht, die sah ja schlimm aus!"

Das ist die einzige Situation, in der man evtl. ans Arbeiten denken könnte, ohne jemandem kriminelle Absichten zu unterstellen. Aber das ist wirklich die einzige Situation. In allen anderen (auch von den hier Aufgeführten) denke ich zuerst an Manipulation und unbefugten Zu"griff".


----------



## AGATHA2

Es wird immer spannender !  Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich habe mich an der Uhr zu schaffen gemacht ", dann würde ich damit meinen ich habe zB eine Bombe eingebaut oder die Zeiger abmontiert


----------



## Henryk

> Es wird immer spannender ! Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich habe mich an der Uhr zu schaffen gemacht ", dann würde ich damit meinen ich habe zB eine Bombe eingebaut oder die Zeiger abmontiert


In dem Fall sehe ich auch eine Manipulation.

Vielleicht ja:

"etwas macht jemandem zu schaffen" = "etwas macht einem viel Arbeit" (auch: "etwas macht einem Sorgen")

Und "*sich* zu schaffen machen" wäre dann, dass man sich selbst viel Arbeit macht.

Na ja, Schluss mit meinen Wahrscheinlickeitstheorien. Ich kenne es einfach auch so.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> But my point was and my point remains that if we saw the sentence before and after the partial sentence given here, there would probably instant agreement.



Ja, Gaer, Du hast völlig recht. Ohne Kontext kann man letztlich nichts sicher aussagen. Aber mein Punkt war: So wie der Satz hier steht, läßt nichts auf Manipulation schließen.

_Sie machte sich im Raum zu schaffen. (Beschäftigung)
Sie machte sich an der Stereoanlage zu schaffen. (Manipulation)
_
Natürlich könnte der Titelsatz in einer Form fortgesetzt werden, die _doch _von Manipulation spricht -- das wäre aber angesichts dieses Anfangs eher unwahrscheinlich. Ausgeschlossen ist es aber nicht, da gebe ich die ausdrücklich recht!

Wir sind beide Verfechter von ausreichendem Kontext und hier zeigt sich mal wieder deutlich, welche Unklarheiten und Mißverständnisse vermeidbar wären!

Kajjo


----------



## Juri

"Sie wollte nicht antworten, und machte sich zu schaffen". 
Ich habe das sofort so verstanden, als Ablenkung oder Verdruss.
Psyhologisch ist es ein verstaendliches Betragen.


----------



## FloVi

Also, die Manipulations-Bedeutung lässt sich nur in Verbindung mit "sich *an etwas* zu schaffen machen" halten.

Wenn sich jemand "*in* einem Zimmer zu schaffen macht", kann das mit der Beschäftigung hinhauen, ich habe in der Form noch nicht gehört. Macht sich jemand "*an* einem Zimmer zu schaffen", würde ich denken, er hat Abhörgeräte installiert oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Henryk

"Schaffen" hat zu viele Bedeutungen, damit möchte ich nichts mehr zu schaffen haben.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> _Sie machte sich im Raum zu schaffen. (Beschäftigung)
> Sie machte sich an der Stereoanlage zu schaffen. (Manipulation)_



Gut, das kann sein. Wie verstehst du dann den folgenden Satz?

Sie machte sich im Raum an der Stereoanlage zu schaffen?

Hier geht es eindeutig um Manipulation, so sehe ich es. Der Originalsatz könnte genauso fortgesetzt werden, deswegen ist Kontext hier eindeutig vonnöten.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> "Schaffen" hat zu viele Bedeutungen, damit möchte ich nichts mehr zu schaffen haben.



Ja, das kann einem ganz schön zu schaffen machen. Ich bin echt geschafft. Aber vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch, anderenfalls schaffen wir es einfach ab.


----------



## beclija

@passerby: schaffen ohne Objekt ist eine regionale Variante (.de: Baden-Württenberg, .at: Vorarlberg, und die deutschsprachige Schweiz (Liechtenstein inferred)). Ich verwende es wenn ich mit Vorarlbergern Vorarlbergisch rede. Wenn ich in Wien bin rede ich meist eher eine Art "Common Austrian", wohl am ehesten an das Oberösterreichisch meiner Mutter angelehnt. Dann sage ich zu "arbeiten" [hoggin] (=hackeln) oder [oawadn] (=arbeiten). 

Es gibt aber einen Unterschied - "schaffen" ist relativ neutral, nicht Hochdeutsch aber auch nicht extrem informell - wo immer regionale Färbung OK ist, kann man es sagen. "hackeln" dagegen ist definit informell bis Slang und in vielen Kontexten inappropriate, auch wenn Dialekt gesprochen wird. Außerdem heißt "hackeln" vor allem "manual labour", whereas "schaffen" can be any kind of job.

Everyone will understand you if you use "schaffen", but people might find it funny that a foreigner uses regional variants and ask you where you learnt your German 

@alle: "in x zu schaffen machen" heißt also ganz was anderes als "an x zu schaffen machen"? Wenn ich's mir recht überlege, ist da was dran. Das macht mir jetzt aber zu schaffen...


----------



## passerby

Henryk said:


> "Schaffen" hat zu viele Bedeutungen, damit möchte ich nichts mehr zu schaffen haben.



Als Gott die Welt schuf, hat er uns viel zu schaffen gegeben!  

Schöpfung-Erschaffung schaffen-schöpfen

Interessante Ausführungen zu Etymologie sind auf http://www.etymologie.info/~e/d_/de-stoffe.html zu finden, die evtl. Aufschluß über die sowohl positive als negative Assoziationen geben.  Im Auszug:

"Der "Schapp" läßt sich wie "Schappe" über "Schaff" = "Bottich", "Gefäß", "Schrank" auf "schaffen" zurückführen.  Das mhd. "schaf" = "offenes Gefäß", das auch zum Abmeßen von Korn genommen wurde, hat z.B. auch den "Scheffel" als Verwandtschaft. Alle gehen mit "schaffen" auf die ursprüngliche Bedeutung "Ausgehöhltes" zurück (ahd. "scaffan", "scaffon", "scepfen"= "schöpfen", "schnitzen", "ausschaben"). "  

"Eine andere Bedeutung von "Schapp" ist "Krätze", "Hautkrankheit", "Wurmkrankheit".
Möglicherweise hat bei dieser Bedeutung auch "schaben" = "reiben", "kratzen" eine Rolle gespielt." 

"Das Wort "Schappe" kommt in zwei Bedeutungen vor....
In beiden Fällen läßt sich "Schappe" auf "schaben" zurück führen. Das Wort "schaben", das auf ahd. "scaban" zurück geht hängt wiederum eng mit "schaffen" zusammen, das ursprünglich eine spezifischere Bedeutung als heute hatte. Die eigentliche Bedeutung von "schaffen" entspricht etwa dem heutigen "schaben", "schnitzen". Das mit ahd. "scaban" verwandte ahd. "scepfen", aus dem das heutige "schöpfen" hervorging trug wohl zur Verallgemeinerung der Bedeutung von "schaffen" bei, im Sinne von "etwas neues schaffen". Damit erhält man auch eine Erklärung für die "Schöpfung", die ja auch soviel wie "Erschaffung (der Welt)" bedeutet. Und eines der Produkte dieses Schaffensprozesses sind die "Geschöpfe", die "Geschaffenen", "Geschnitzten". "

Und Letzteres erklärt wohl unser Problem:  Die Erschaffenen sind hohle Holzköppe!


----------



## FloVi

Tja, da haben wir uns eine guten Überblick verschafft.

Fassen wir zusammen:

schaffen - arbeiten
erschaffen - herstellen, kreieren, schöpfen. (Das habe ich aus dem Nichts erschaffen)
abschaffen - abgeben, entfernen (auch: vom Hals schaffen - etwas Störendes entfernen)
verschaffen, beschaffen - aneignen, in Besitz bringen, im Zusammenhang mit Sachen oft auf dubiose Art und Weise
anschaffen - a) Kaufen, in Besitz bringen, oft im Zusammenhang mit größerem (finanziellen) Aufwand (Anschaffung). b) Tätigkeit einer Prostituierten (Sie geht anschaffen).


In Redewendungen:
Wir haben es geschafft - Wir haben etwas zu Ende gebracht, das Ziel erreicht.
Das muss doch zu schaffen sein - Das muss im Bereich unserer Möglichkeiten liegen.
Ich bin geschafft - körperlich und/oder geistig erschöpft.
Ich gehe schaffen (Dialekt) - Zur Arbeit gehen
Das macht mir zu schaffen - Das belastet mich körperlich und/oder seelisch.
Sich *an* etwas zu schaffen machen - Etwas manipulieren, sabotieren
Er/Sie machte sich zu schaffen - Beschäftigung, oft sinnlos oder unmotiviert, auch als Ablenkung.

Ich denke, das sind die wichtigsten Bedeutungen. Natürlich erhebe ich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. ;-)


----------



## passerby

sneeka2 said:


> Der Duden sagt:....
> 
> - ich möchte mit dieser Sache nichts mehr zu schaffen haben; ich habe *mir* daran zu schaffen gemacht (schöpferisch, gestaltend hervorbringen)
> Im ersten Satz im Sinne von "mitwirken"....
> 
> Sich zu schaffen machen = _(in etwa)_ sich nützlich machen
> Hat oft auch einen negativen Einschlag: "Da hat *sich* jemand an deinem Fahrrad zu schaffen gemacht! Zum Glück konnte er das Schloss nicht knacken, aber der Sattel ist weg."





> AGATHA2 ... Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich habe *mich* an der Uhr zu schaffen gemacht ", dann würde ich damit meinen ich habe zB eine Bombe eingebaut oder die Zeiger abmontiert





> Whodunnit "Ich habe *mich* gestern mal in eurer Garage zu schaffen gemacht, die sah ja schlimm aus!"
> 
> Das ist die einzige Situation, in der man evtl. ans Arbeiten denken könnte, ohne jemandem kriminelle Absichten zu unterstellen. Aber das ist wirklich die einzige Situation. In allen anderen (auch von den hier Aufgeführten) denke ich zuerst an Manipulation und unbefugten Zu"griff".



Obige Zitate anschauend, möchte ich den Natives  fragen, ob evtl. eine "bastardization"/Verfälschung des Ausdrucks im ersten o.g. Satz ("ich habe mir daran zu schaffen gemacht") stattgefunden haben könnte, worin möglicherweise der Ursprung des Durcheinanders zu suchen sei?

P.S.  Please feel free to correct my German!


----------



## Whodunit

passerby said:


> Obige Zitate anschauend, möchte ich die Natives  fragen, ob evtl. eine "bastardization"/Verfälschung des Ausdrucks im ersten o.g. Satz ("ich habe mir daran zu schaffen gemacht") stattgefunden haben könnte, worin möglicherweise der Ursprung des Durcheinanders zu suchen sei?



Mit dem Dativ klingt es falsch. Ich habe es als Tippfehler aufgefasst.



> P.S.  Please feel free to correct my German!



Da gibt's doch nichts zu korrigieren.


----------



## passerby

beclija said:


> @passerby: schaffen ohne Objekt ist eine regionale Variante ff.....
> 
> Everyone will understand you if you use "schaffen", but people might find it funny that a foreigner uses regional variants and ask you where you learnt your German  ....



Danke für die interessanten und informativen Ausführungen!

a) Where did I learn my German and b) will they think me funny?  

to a) In the regions in which I use it!  Like a chameleon I hide ..
to b) Not if they can't recognize me as a foreigner!
to a&b) It helps to remain silent.

Whimsy aside, I do have a basic formal education in the language and am able to distinguish the difference between dialect and formal use.  Rest assured, I abhor gratuitous use of (probably misused) dialect and slang by a foreigner trying to ingratiate him or herself.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Sie machte sich im Raum an der Stereoanlage zu schaffen?  Hier geht es eindeutig um Manipulation, so sehe ich es.



Ja, genau so sehe ich das auch.



> Der Originalsatz könnte genauso fortgesetzt werden, deswegen ist Kontext hier eindeutig vonnöten.



"_sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom..."_ 

Sicherlich kann man sich mit Phantasie eine Fortsetzung ausdenken, die auf Manipulation hinausläuft -- aber ob die sich dann sprachlich wirklich durch das "schaffen" ergeben würde, ist meines Erachtens fraglich. Viel eher könnte man sich doch eine Ergänzung wie "räumte Helenes Wäsche vom Stuhl und sortierte ihre Slips." denken. Immerhin scheint ja auch der Gesprächspartner im gleichen Zimmer zu sein und sie will eine Antwort umgehen. Mal ehrlich, was ist da wahrscheinlicher?

Aber ja, Kontext ist vonnöten, das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Es könnte wirklich sein, daß der Satz eine andere Wendung nimmt, als wir glauben.

Kajjo


----------



## passerby

Whodunit said:


> Mit dem Dativ klingt es falsch. Ich habe es als Tippfehler aufgefasst.....



Habe doch in meinem DUDEN ("Deutsches Universal Wörterbuch") c.1983 nachgeschaut.  Danach ist der Dativ dort richtig:

"schaffen ... 

*3* (schwaches Verb) (landsch., bes.südd.) 

*a)* _Arbeit leisten, arbeiten ... _ *sich (Dativ)  zu s. machen (1. _irgendwo, *an*, mit etw. tätig sein, sich beschäftigen, hantieren.  _2._ sich zum Schein irgendwo, *an*, mit etw. beschäftigen; eine Betätigung vortäuschen.)_...

*b)* _beruflich tätig sein; arbeiten_ 

*d)* (s.+ sich) _arbeiten_  (4a) du hast *dich* müde geschafft 

*e)* (4b) _arbeiten_ du hast *dir* die Hände wund geschafft.

Interessanterweise erwähnt dieses Wörterbuch den Ausdruck _*sich (Akk) zu schaffen machen *_ oder *sich (Akk) zu schaffen machen an + Dativ * im Sinne von Manipulation (wie im Bespiel von Whodunnit: _Sie machte sich an der Stereoanlage zu schaffen_.) überhaupt nicht!   Weiß jemand wieso?   Wann ist diese Bedeutung in den Sprachgebrauch getreten?


----------



## Whodunit

Ich weiß nicht, wie alt dieser Ausdruck ist, aber ich kenne ich schon sehr lange. Es kann allerdings ein regionale Verschiedenheit - wie immer - sein. Es überascht mich, dass der Duden diese Verwendung gar nicht aufführt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne "sich zu schaffen machen" auch schon immer und halte die Redewendung für völlig normal. Sicherlich ist es aber keine Grundbedeutung von "schaffen" und der Duden kann ja nicht jede Redewendung aufführen!

Ich glaube im übrigen nicht, daß "sich zu schaffen machen" ein Spezialfall der regionalen Variante "schaffen (arbeiten)" ist, sondern im Gegenteil eine überregionale Redewendung.

Ähnliche umgangssprachliche Redewendungen sind zum Beispiel:
_Die Probleme haben mir sehr zu schaffen gemacht. [haben mich belastet]
Mit dem Kerl will ich nichts zu schaffen haben! [nichts zu tun haben]
Heute bin ich aber wieder sehr geschafft. [erschöpft]

_Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Gonzalo hat mir den vollständigen Kontext gemailt. Der Absatz davor ist auch bekannt, aber wird hier aus Urheberrechtsgründen nicht veröffentlicht. Auf Anfrage per PM von mir... er trägt aber nichts weiter zum Verständnis bei.
_
Auch jetzt erwiederte sie nichts auf das fragende "Ja?", *sondern machte sich im Zimmer zu schaffen*, räumte Helenes Wäsche vom Vortag weg, suchte frische aus einer Kommode hervor und legte sie auf einem Sessel zurecht.

_Damit sollten alle Zweifel ausgeräumt sein. Es handelt sich also in der Tat nur um ein neutrales, nicht etwa um ein manipulatives Verhalten.

Kajjo


----------



## William Stein

Here is an example where "sich zu schaffen machen" has no bad connotations at all, in fact it comes from an article praising the musician in question (by the way, can anybody suggest how I might translate it into English here?):

Auf “The Look Of Love” macht   sich Szabo raffiniert an Eric Burdons “San Francisco Nights” zu   schaffen, driftet mit Gary McFarland in “Simpatico” ins Latineske ab.


----------

